# Whitefield & Finney?



## JM (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm reading "Pagan Christianity?" (I know, I know...) and the author basically writes that George Whitefield's preaching style and emphasis on innovative preaching was geared toward individualism and revivalism setting the state for Charles Finney and his brand of humanism. 

Would you say this is correct?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 16, 2009)

There is probably more than a kernel of truth to the comment. But the fact that Whitefield had a radically different theological approach than Finney (Calvinistic v. Pelagian) should have factored into Barna's argument. I'm not even sure he's aware of such distinctions. The man's a sociologist, not a theologian.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 16, 2009)

If that charge could be laid at the feet of Whitefield, it could be laid equally at the feet of Edwards. In my humble opinion.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> If that charge could be laid at the feet of Whitefield, it could be laid equally at the feet of Edwards. In my humble opinion.





The motivation of the men must likewise be factored in. And the motivation of Whitefield and Edwards was far different from Finney.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 16, 2009)

George Whitefield and Charles Grandison Finney. Now there's two names I never thought I would see linked together...


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually, there have been quite a few historians who have noticed a link between them. R. Scott Clark draws some connections in _Recovering the Reformed Confession_. I think D.G. Hart draws some connections in his _Seeking a Better Country: 300 Years of American Presbyterianism_. There are more, and in fact, my church history professor mentioned some connections.

I know that Whitefield was originally associated with the Wesleys in their Holy Club. Also, one of his first sermons was "All Men's Place," in which he said that every man should remember the place (and time) of his conversion, and that if he didn't, he needed to be converted. 

There are some similarities. There are also huge differences. I think the people making connections are wise enough to avoid equating the two figures. Whitefield, though flawed, was greatly used of God. Finney was a scourge upon the soil.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 17, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> I know that Whitefield was originally associated with the Wesleys in their Holy Club. Also, one of his first sermons was "All Men's Place," in which he said that every man should remember the place (and time) of his conversion, and that if he didn't, he needed to be converted.



I'm sorry, I just read that sermon through twice and did not find this in it.

All Men's Place.

I must be missing it ... perhaps you could point it out to me.
And I don't think it was one of his first sermons, because he says he is 55 in it. And that he has crossed the Atlantic 13 times.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 17, 2009)

You're right. I am the victim of sloppy historiography, and have perpetrated it myself! Thank you for your correction. As an aside, the person (a history teacher) who told me that was a proponent of the theology that he attributed to Whitefield, so it is quite likely he read his own thinking into Whitefield's title.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 17, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> You're right. I am the victim of sloppy historiography, and have perpetrated it myself! Thank you for your correction. As an aside, the person (a history teacher) who told me that was a proponent of the theology that he attributed to Whitefield, so it is quite likely he read his own thinking into Whitefield's title.



I do appreciate that you put in the reference. So often people, even on the PB, will attribute things to people without citing the reference. That makes it so hard to check facts and learn. Again, thank you for putting in the reference, it was a sermon by Whitefield I had not read .. now I have thanks to you.


----------



## Jon 316 (Feb 17, 2009)

> I'm reading "Pagan Christianity?"



how are you finding it? I read it and Viola's sequel Reimagining church. 
I'd be curious to hear your thoughts and responses from a reformed perspective.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Feb 17, 2009)

Finney...


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 17, 2009)

J.I. Packer writes that George Whitefield was indeed associated with the Wesleys at Oxford's Holy Club. Mr. Whitefield apparently wanted to join, and Charles Wesley recommended that he first read Henry Scougal's _The Life of God in the Soul of Man_, which led to Mr. Whitefield's conversion.


----------



## Whitefield (Feb 17, 2009)

And Whitefield came to pastor the largest Methodist church outside of London, and he was helpful in expanding Methodism in Wales. He remained a life-long friend of Charles Wesley. He had his ups and downs with John after the issue at Bristol, even so, John Wesley preached Whitefield's funeral.


----------

